# Haldex Insert



## RobCo (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey all,

Now the prices on the haldex inserts have halved, I was wondering if anyone has actually used one yet?

How easy are they to fit?

Cheers


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Been running mine for months. One of the best mods I've ever done to the car. A few here can also attest to that.

As far as fitting goes, you need to remove the Haldex Controller to get it in. You may or may not have to get a new gasket for the controller depending on the condition of your pre existing one. I reused mine since it was still fine.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine's been in for a good while now, think I may have been the first of the converted this time around. Brilliant. Made the car much more predictable.

VT


----------



## RobCo (Oct 3, 2014)

Can you install them with the haldex controller in situ or do you have to remove it completely?

Do you lose much haldex oil if you have to remove it as I've just had mine done?

Cheers


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

RobCo said:


> Can you install them with the haldex controller in situ or do you have to remove it completely?
> 
> Do you lose much haldex oil if you have to remove it as I've just had mine done?
> 
> Cheers


Hardly any, People claim to be able to do it with it in situ but I'd advice dropping it down for sure.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Removing it will deffo reduce the foul language count  Have a spare gasket and rubber band handy too.

VT


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

If you have the circlip style then it's frankly impossible. If you have the hex nut you may be able to.

You only loose a little oil, you don't need to top it off or anything, you'll be fine. Just remember to do your future haldex oil changes a bit sooner since you are beating it up a bit more with the insert.


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

I've had the 17mm hex one in for a while, done two pretty hardcore track days with it in and a wet weather skid test at Rockingham, completely changes the behaviour of the car, one of the best mods ever made to mine, right up there with semi-slicks.


----------



## Fastasaudi (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi.. where do we get these Haldex inserts from please??

Cheers .. CJ


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Your Haldex Works in Canada, but I think Darkside Developments and a few others in the UK now sell them.

VT


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Careful with dark side developments, prices are pre vat on the side and postage on that, cheeky, Canada takes 3 weeks for it to arrive but is much cheaper


----------



## Fastasaudi (Oct 10, 2016)

Ok.. so found this one in the US...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPORT-Inser...ash=item27f8cfd54a:g:v~cAAOSwX~dWqmOx&vxp=mtr

Just need to check which Type I have...

Are they easy to spot the difference??

Cheers. CJ..


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

That's the puppie.

You need to check which type you have. Hex was good until sometime in 2001/2 when they switched to the circlip type. If you're unsure either get underneath and feel or do what I did and buy one of those little mirrors on a stick and be certain.

VT


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

So what can you expect from this halfex insert? What does it do exactly ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Makes your Haldex react faster. On track here's what I found......The thing naturally understeered, as that happened the front wheels would slip firing up the Haldex and moving drive to the rear forcing the car to understeer more. Hopeless. The insert removed all that, making the car far more predictable. In the wet I could easily induce tank slappers, no longer.

VT


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I see, is it an easy fit? I've a 2005 car so would guess I have the circlip version on the haldex unit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Pretty easy and yes most likely.

VT


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hmmmm another thing to add to the list 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastasaudi (Oct 10, 2016)

gogs said:


> Hmmmm another thing to add to the list
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep.. this ^^^^^ ... lol.. :lol:

Going to look under the car tomorrow..

Have also found them on Darkside Developments site.. £60 plus vat plus post.. choice of circlip or hex...

CJ


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

I noticed mine completely changed the handling for the better (imo).

While many will argue a progressive transfer to the rear is less intrusive, I argue it's not only faster, but as VT said the best part is the car is now PREDICTABLE. I know exactly what I'm going to get every time I put my foot down, a full 50/50 split. 
Cornering seems a lot more engaging now too, and obviously launching is just beyond aggressive. The car hooks up better than it ever did.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Are there any guides for removal of the controller etc ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT-Al (Mar 2, 2016)

Added to my list too! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> I noticed mine completely changed the handling for the better (imo).
> 
> While many will argue a progressive transfer to the rear is less intrusive, I argue it's not only faster, but as VT said the best part is the car is now PREDICTABLE. I know exactly what I'm going to get every time I put my foot down, a full 50/50 split.
> Cornering seems a lot more engaging now too, and obviously launching is just beyond aggressive. The car hooks up better than it ever did.


Precisely. And 250kg out, a lightweight flywheel and paddle clutch, my car literally flies off the line, just need more POWER! :evil:

:lol:

VT


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

Von Twinzig said:


> my car literally flies off the line, just need more POWER! :evil:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> VT


The one time a year you use it ;-) soz VT


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Von Twinzig said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed mine completely changed the handling for the better (imo).
> ...


What flywheel are you running? Don't you also get noticable rev drops in between shifts due to a light weight flywheel?

But yes, weight reduction coupled with proper AWD acceleration is amazing.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

brushwood69 said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > my car literally flies off the line, just need more POWER! :evil:
> ...


Just at the traffic lights you understand BW. Hey...you going to NEC Classic next month?

VT


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > Gonzalo1495 said:
> ...


Not super light, so no stalling or hunting, just spins up a bit quicker. Feels faster off the mark than my AWD 911, but that could be because it's all a lot more "in your face." No drop clutch starts with the Pork either.

VT


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Odd that I was only thinking of this today - still undecided, but I think I need to give this a shot.

My only issue is that my currently Haldex setup is at fault somewhere. Either pump or mech as I have been told.

Dodgy line of questioning, but does this insert do away with any of the mechanics, thus alleviating the necessity for me to diagnose this further? Or will I still need to fix whatever is wrong with it?

Ideally need a Haldex expert in the Kent/London area...


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Von Twinzig said:


> That's the puppie.
> 
> You need to check which type you have. Hex was good until sometime in 2001/2 when they switched to the circlip type. If you're unsure either get underneath and feel or do what I did and buy one of those little mirrors on a stick and be certain.
> 
> VT


My car is an 02 and is hex-head if this helps to narrow it down further for anyone.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

If your Haldex is dodgy, it'll still be dodgy with the insert installed. You need to get things sorted first.

VT


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Hairy muff. Thank you.

Time to find a Haldex guru.

Really want to install one of these puppies. If it addresses the understeer, I will be one happy bunny.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

TT Tom TT said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > That's the puppie.
> ...


Mine's a '52 circlip type. MY 2002 was the changeover year.

VT


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

SinfulDesignCom said:


> Hairy muff. Thank you.
> 
> Time to find a Haldex guru.
> 
> Really want to install one of these puppies. If it addresses the understeer, I will be one happy bunny.


Careful, it's not a magic bullet. I did a bunch of stuff to reduce the understeer before fitting the insert.

VT


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh I have done plenty already to combat what was already there from OEM setup.

I probably exaggerate it more than it is, but then I do track as well so it is going to be noticed...


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Von Twinzig said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> > What flywheel are you running? Don't you also get noticable rev drops in between shifts due to a light weight flywheel?
> ...


Which one are you running? [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > Gonzalo1495 said:
> ...


Same for mine Gonz, I have SMF 8.3kg (if I remember correctly) rather than OEM 13kg. Spins up much quicker when you rev at idle. I'd say 40-50% faster spin up (could be way off but it's VERY noticeable). Should probably be good for an extra 2-4hp I'd say too due to reducing drive-train losses similar to that of lighter wheels and / or tyres / discs / driveshaft blah blah.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Same concept/weight as Tom's. Same result too.

VT


----------



## RobCo (Oct 3, 2014)

Bit of a stoopid question but where does the insert sit on the haldex? As in it's location so I can check to see which I have?

Cheers


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

RobCo said:


> Bit of a stoopid question but where does the insert sit on the haldex? As in it's location so I can check to see which I have?
> 
> Cheers


It's been mentioned already twice now, it's on the Haldex Controller. You need to remove the Haldex Controller to access it. It sits up top.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

TT Tom TT said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> > Von Twinzig said:
> ...


Stop making me add things to the ever growing "List" [smiley=bigcry.gif] . 
That is a solid 33% decrease is mass, very nice. Nothing crazy. Would love to see a 0-60 video from either of you with the camera focused on the speedometer and tach.


----------



## rw5340 (Aug 22, 2014)

Following

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RobCo (Oct 3, 2014)

Told you it was a stoopid question lol. I didn't know where it was positioned on the actual controller - if it was inside or out.

Mine will be the circlip type. Any ideas on how it actually fits in as it obv won't be theeaded?

Going to order one tomorrow - Darkside and SSAutowerks both have stock and around £70 with next day delivery


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Why are these so expensive? It only looks like a piece of brass with an o ring.
If I could get hold of one of each I would make some.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

noidea said:


> Why are these so expensive? It only looks like a piece of brass with an o ring.
> If I could get hold of one of each I would make some.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


We are paying for R&D (research and development).

If we lived a few hundred years ago, we'd be paying 5 donkeys and a chicken for an aspirin...


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Now I like the bartering system, now you are talking. I would prefer 5 chickens and just the 1 donkey though!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

RobCo said:


> Told you it was a stoopid question lol. I didn't know where it was positioned on the actual controller - if it was inside or out.
> 
> Mine will be the circlip type. Any ideas on how it actually fits in as it obv won't be theeaded?
> 
> Going to order one tomorrow - Darkside and SSAutowerks both have stock and around £70 with next day delivery


It's held in by, you guessed it!, a circlip. :lol:

Like these:










I got away with just using skinny pliers.

No such thing as a stupid question! I just found it odd since it had been answered previously lol.

Edit:

To add to the discussion, any car like this which has very limited aftermarket support has to cover R&D by passing that along to the limited consumers they have. There's no other way around it. Unless someone had been willing to send them their haldex unit and several others for them to destroy and work with, the price is going to reflect that.


----------



## rw5340 (Aug 22, 2014)

I bought one of these ages ago, got the car up on a 4 post lifter and investigated on how to remove it. It looked very difficult to remove the controller to get the insert in.

Took it to a garage to have clutch replaced, asked them to look at doing it, they didnt...... said they tried but would need to drop the axle to get at it.....

Is it just fiddly to get off (haldex controller) or is it a big job?

Any guidance on tools needed to get to remove it.

Rob


----------

